# How often should Substrate be changed?



## Lee2k4 (Sep 26, 2005)

Well I only put the stuff in on Friday so I guess it's OK for now, I have removed dead insects and leftovers but how long till I have to clean the whole tank out?


----------



## Ian (Sep 26, 2005)

Only time I clean mine out is when I get a new mantids, otherwise, pretty much never.

Cheers,

Ian


----------



## infinity (Sep 26, 2005)

yeah, mantids are convenient because their frass is nice and dry (well, mine have been anyway) - it means you can basically tip it all out and have pretty much a new container again... Only time it gets to be a problem is with larger crickets that are half-eaten and maggots because they ooze everywhere- but yeah, i'm with ian here- rarely


----------



## Samzo (Sep 26, 2005)

same


----------



## Ian (Sep 26, 2005)

ewwww yeah, when theres a half eaten cric in the out of the container that has been sitting in some water after you have sprayed it...smells so dam bad!

Cheers,

Ian


----------

